# a bikers bike build up



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

:biggrin: hey this is my latest buildup the bike in background will be all the parts im using on the frame except i will be making a custom chain sissy bar and chain support bars for the forks and the other pic is the frame and gaurds i am making the guards will have all studs stickin out of them im going to do a bikies theme open to suggestions and before u have a go at me for my workmanship this is only my second bike i've made and im only 14 and don't have alot of $$$ so i will plug along slowly wif it cheers troy hope u enjoy

frame so far and parts im using


gaurds and frame design


colour it will be


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice design and nice color


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

use some punctuation and make them pics smaller


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 17 2006, 09:21 AM~5985536
> *use some punctuation and make them pics smaller
> *


I would agree


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey soz about that im not good with computers and i had another 5 lines for the intro but the pics must of deleted them my bad


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

this is wat the intro was surpose to be hey this is my latest buildup the bike in background will be all the parts im using on the frame except i will be making a custom sissy bar and support bars for forks out of chain i will keep posting pics of the progress
and before u have a go at me for my workmanship this is only my second bike i've built and im only 14 im open to suggestions and criticzim and any more ideas along the bikies theme will be apprecaited im also going to have studs sticking out of the guards cheers troy


frame so far and parts



frame and gaurds design



the colour it will be smaller(wild violet)


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> this is wat the intro was surpose to be hey this is my latest buildup the bike in background will be all the parts im using on the frame except i will be making a custom sissy bar and support bars for forks out of chain i will keep posting pics of the progress
> and before u have a go at me for my workmanship this is only my second bike i've built and im only 14 im open to suggestions and criticzim and any more ideas along the bikies theme will be apprecaited im also going to have studs sticking out of the guards cheers troy
> 
> where you from??? the way you talk ... seems eduated for you to be a retard of america...
> ...


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> > this is wat the intro was surpose to be hey this is my latest buildup the bike in background will be all the parts im using on the frame except i will be making a custom sissy bar and support bars for forks out of chain i will keep posting pics of the progress
> > and before u have a go at me for my workmanship this is only my second bike i've built and im only 14 im open to suggestions and criticzim and any more ideas along the bikies theme will be apprecaited im also going to have studs sticking out of the guards cheers troy
> >
> > where you from??? the way you talk ... seems eduated for you to be a retard of america...
> ...


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey got some more progress done today i got it all welded and grinded it up


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

that frames gonna look bad ass! good luck


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks man hope u's like


----------



## Blame the lizards (Aug 18, 2006)

That frame looks rad hope it comes out good the colour scheme is gonna look mad good luck troyboy!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PS:blue bike sick i wanna ride it sometime :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

haha that's the cousin, u have to pay for a ride family or not, 50 bucks start saving buddy.jkn :machinegun:


----------



## Blame the lizards (Aug 18, 2006)

Lol i aint savin for nothin 5 will do me :biggrin: :biggrin: :machinegun:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey i got the downtube made up tonight im getting a frame from the dump soon to cut the crank bracket out of then i will cut the downtube to fit and weld it all in


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey i got the crank bracket and the down tube welded in just got to wait till i can the money to buy a set of fenders of ozlowrider then i can get some more work done on it


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

like the frame and the down tube looklike something from dbz


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Downtube looks crazy, just work on your parts now and ill be waiting for the order


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks ozlowrider yer i get started on my parts asap


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks ozlowrider yer i get started on my parts asap


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey i decided 2 have skirts so i cut them out and welded them in today


----------



## Phil'o boi (Dec 1, 2005)

hey that frame is sweet bro..like it


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks bro


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

You should fill in the part behind the crank fool.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Aug 26 2006, 11:03 PM~6051401
> *hey i decided 2 have skirts so i cut them out and welded them in today
> 
> *


I like the front but the skirts dont complement the rest of the frame.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

that ugly bitch is looking fine


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Aug 28 2006, 03:50 AM~6052821
> *You should fill in the part behind the crank fool.
> *


 hey gizmo1 i am filling behind the the crnak and behind the seat post just waiting to get the guards of oz to work out the curve they have to be to suit the fenders


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 28 2006, 04:50 AM~6053109
> *that ugly bitch is looking fine
> *


thanks bro


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

The frame is coming out nice, but I wouldn't use your old parts, a nice frame needs nice parts to compliment it, not parts from a bratz bike, get new ones and make it fresh. You could sell your old bike to fund your new parts.

Just my 2c


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Aug 27 2006, 12:03 AM~6051401
> *hey i decided 2 have skirts so i cut them out and welded them in today
> 
> *





sweet spike


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Aug 28 2006, 07:42 AM~6053826
> *The frame is coming out nice, but I wouldn't use your old parts, a nice frame needs nice parts to compliment it, not parts from a bratz bike, get new ones and make it fresh. You could sell your old bike to fund your new parts.
> 
> Just my 2c
> *


hey bombaaussiestyle i am using the bratz forks, bars,rims and the crank i am making a chain sissy bar and also chain support bars for forks and getting them cab plated(gold) also with my wheels i am going to get my spokes cab plated(gold) with purple nipples and chrome rims then when i get some more funds i will probaly make some more custom parts and get them chromed


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey here is the spikes i am going to use on my fenders not so many though


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Aug 27 2006, 03:19 PM~6053642
> *hey gizmo1 i am filling behind the the crnak and behind the seat post just waiting to get the guards of oz to work out the curve they have to be to suit the fenders
> *


KOO HOMIE


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

looking good keep up the good work homie


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

will do im getting paid sunday so i will be able to buy the chain and start making my parts  why i wait for the guards


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

:cheesy: hey i finaly got some more money to do some work on the bike ozlowrider is making the guards up 4 us now and they should be here in 2 weeks or so, and i started to make my parts here's some pics of the sissy bar still got to make support bars for forks yet


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Take some better pics in the sun so i can see the welds and shit


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

yer i will 4 u later today ozzie


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

here u go ozzie the sun just came out :biggrin: it's hard to get pics of the welds,
u can kinda see some in this pic but there are welds every side on a link 2 top 2 on the bottom


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Good work, they look real good, this bike is gonna be crazy when its done

What parts are you makin next ?


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks ozzie im making the supports bars for forks 2day,
u got any more ideas of anything else i could make


----------



## low_hoe89 (Sep 9, 2006)

hey man sup its josh from msn go on msn man. I reckon u should make handle grips with spikes on the ends. :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

yer i might make a set on dads lath to slide into the end of the handlebars


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

koo


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey i've nearly finished my suppport bars for forks i will finished them today and post pics anyone else got any ideas of other custom parts i could make?


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

HANDLE BARS... :cheesy:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

out of chain yer i might make some down the track when get some more money i got 1metre left of chain i think i wanted to make some pedals anyone got any ideas


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

HMMM SOUNDS TIGHT CHAIN PEDALS


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

yer i got a set with the rubber in between them and i took the rubber out and had it all ready to weld the chain in but then i realized they didn't fit into the crank


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

DAMN THAT SUCKS


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

yer and i can't buy them pedals in the right size so i just have normal bmx ones painted which sucks


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

damn


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

here are some pics of my support bars for forks  enjoy


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

anyone else got any ideas for more parts i could make


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Sep 9 2006, 01:37 PM~6137960
> *HANDLE BARS... :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Sep 11 2006, 01:30 AM~6141526
> *
> *


yer as i said to gizmo 1 though i might make some down the track when i get some more funds im more after some little parts to make like pedals and stuff to save on the chroming cost


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey i drilled my holes in the support bar tonight and mounted it all just a few little adjustments and the parts can be sent off to the cab platers tell me wat u's think


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

look real good


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks man


----------



## DripLOW (Aug 9, 2006)

Like tha blue


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

yer i love the colour 2 it's called cyan blue


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey with these custom parts and my frame wat catagorie would my bike come under street,mild etc


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey i got some more progress done today i got all the plates cut for behind the seat and crank just got to re mount the bench grinder to finish of the curves to suit the mudguards and then i can weld them in and grind them up tonight and start bondoing then when my mudguards come of ozzy i can glass them in will post pics tonight or tommorow morning


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

ok i got all the plates in now, now it's ready for bondo :biggrin: 

frame


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

im going to go bondo it i will post pic 2 morro morning aussie time when the sun is out


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

sorry guys no pics im out of bondo i'll go get some more tonight


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

most of this side bondoed now i will just work small areas at a time


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

looks sharp man :thumbsup: nicework


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks bro


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

hey mate, looking good...keep it up :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

yer will do i will start sanding tomuz


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

alright sounds good...dont forget to post pics when you get em :biggrin:


----------



## low_hoe89 (Sep 9, 2006)

nice man. top work hehehe :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

yer will do mitchell


----------



## Blame the lizards (Aug 18, 2006)

looks good keep us posted


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low_hoe89_@Sep 26 2006, 07:22 PM~6245582
> *nice man. top work hehehe :biggrin:
> *


thanks man talk to you lata


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blame the lizards_@Sep 26 2006, 07:28 PM~6245594
> *looks good keep us posted
> *


yer will do i'll cya 2muz


----------



## Ru$$ (Nov 15, 2005)

hey man
i really like ur bike....looks madddd azzzz
keep it up......i wish i was this good at doing my bike

cheers


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey russ man after you get some more practice you'll be this good we all got to start from somewhere thats why im starting young


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

heres the pics for ya mitchell, this is after about 3 hours of sanding :angry: i am going to fully bondo the rest up later


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

looks good homie..
i love that down tube...


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks man makes it different to most the other bikes out there which is good


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

bikes coming out nice :cheesy:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks again mitchell, man i hate sanding i spent 3 hours so far and got another 8 to 10 hours to go :angry:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Sep 26 2006, 06:47 PM~6250581
> *heres the pics for ya mitchell, this is after about 3 hours of sanding :angry: i am going to fully bondo the rest up later
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHA 3 hours, damn.'
Looks real good, im sure as hell it was worth it


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

yer there is a big differance from wat i started wif as you can tell from the pics it was definatley worth it


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey everyone wat catogrie do u think my bike will come under wif my custom sissy bar and forks supports, and my frame thankyou anwsers appreicated


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

would it be a full custom if i have a custom seat?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

it would be a ________ ... I have never done a show my bad :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

u got me all excited lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Sep 27 2006, 02:03 AM~6252844
> *u got me all excited lol
> *


my bad dog ,hey but your bike is going to be bad ass


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks man i really appreicate ur complements, here the pics of tommorow task
nearly got the hole first layer on running short on bondo fo


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

hey mate...looking good still :cheesy:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

yer now i got another 3 to 4 hours sanding i CAN"T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!NOT


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

love that fuckin down tube comin out great


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks bro


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

ok i got pretty much all of the bondo sanded and shaped today, just done 2 repairs and still got some more places to touch up


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

here is the final design of my frame open to suggestions of different designs for fenders if anyone has any ideas plz post pics of ur design


----------



## low_hoe89 (Sep 9, 2006)

nice work bro. keep up da good work


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

6th page


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

did you weld your self or got it welded


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

i welded myself, i have only being welding for a month or 2 so its not the best 
but at 14 i haven't got the money to pay someone to do it


----------



## jonny001 (Sep 29, 2006)

hey bro thats gunna b 1 sweet ride


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks bro


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Sep 28 2006, 03:18 PM~6265614
> * here is the final design of my frame open to suggestions of different designs for fenders if anyone has any ideas plz post pics of ur design
> 
> 
> *



I played around with it only to realize the design was perfect. Heres a template if you need one bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks for that deville i already got a template but another one can't hurt


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

heres todays progress i got all under the tank done and did a few repairs on the tank where the plate buckled and had to add some more bondo to level it out and a few a other repairs 2


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

now with abit more sanding and some more work the frame will be finshed except for my fibreglass fenders which will be coming from ozzy shortly


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

my frame needs alot of sanding too.


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

i bet u can't wait lol


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

ive spent about 6 hours on it so far and still got another 3-4 hours left


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow+Sep 30 2006, 05:38 PM~6277956-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got about 3 hours and need another 2


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

we all hate sanding but it the most important bit unfortanualy it must be done


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

looking good...when will you be painting it?


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey mitchell i still have a while until paint because i still have to get my fenders from ozzy and then cut and fibreglass them in so hopefully in a month or so


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Sep 30 2006, 06:06 PM~6278057
> *we all hate sanding but it the most important bit unfortanualy it must be done
> *


so true


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 1 2006, 10:20 AM~6278482
> *so true
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## low_hoe89 (Sep 9, 2006)

nice work troy wat colour it gonna be bro. :cheesy:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

here some pics of the colour low_hoe89


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

7th page lol


----------



## low_hoe89 (Sep 9, 2006)

holy mutha fukern jesus nice


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow+Sep 29 2006, 11:02 PM~6275273-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A LIL BIT DARKER AND THAT WOULD BE THE BADDEST COLOR EVER uffin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey has anyone got any ideas on wat i should call my bike it is completed :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

..::EviL WaYz::.. :biggrin: 
or psycho one


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

yer i thought of evil wayz but it doesn't really relate to my bike u no


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Oct 2 2006, 12:06 AM~6286007
> *yer i thought of evil wayz but it doesn't really relate to my bike u no
> *


what your them and ideas?


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

actually i quess it kinda does because of the spike in the frame and im hopeing to have spikes in the fenders and spikes out of the handlebars so yer i might call it evil wayz


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

like dr phill im here to help


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 2 2006, 02:37 PM~6286009
> *what your them and ideas?
> *


 my theme was based from a bikie with chains hanging from his jeans and spikes and pierces and stuff


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

its gonna be bad ass maybe we will premier are bikes at the same time


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

:biggrin: lol yer well i still have to cut and glass my fenders in yet hopefully they will be here in a week or 2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yah I need some from ozzy too. but I got to come out with the cash


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

just reached 2000 views lol


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Oct 2 2006, 12:39 AM~6286449
> *just reached 2000 views lol
> *


uffin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

has any one else got any ideas of names or which one u like better evil wayz or physco one


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

damn!!!! very cool man!!!!

looks good

nice job!!


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks man


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey everyone im bored and got nuttin else to do so i've decided to make a set of chain handlebars here some pics below of it mocked up i will weld it all together later on today  wat do u think?


----------



## Sweet Adictions (Oct 3, 2006)

them handlebars r tight bro keep us posted


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sweet Adictions_@Oct 4 2006, 09:57 AM~6299017
> *them handlebars r tight bro keep us posted
> *


  thanks bro,welcome to lil


----------



## ESE NECIO 805 (Sep 14, 2006)

NICE HANDLE BARS HOMIE


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks mate i betta get of my ass and go weld them up soon lol


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

those handlebars look mad....got em welded up yet?


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Oct 4 2006, 04:00 PM~6301774
> *those handlebars look mad....got em welded up yet?
> *


 thanks mitchell, :biggrin: nah im going to go weld them up in 30min or so


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

alright cool


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## low_hoe89 (Sep 9, 2006)

fukin insane bro


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low_hoe89_@Oct 4 2006, 05:27 PM~6302066
> *fukin insane bro
> *


  im goin to go weld them up now, I will post the finished pics later on tonight


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

heres the pics, tell me wat u think


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

damn...they came out nice mate :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Oct 4 2006, 07:30 PM~6302292
> *damn...they came out nice mate  :biggrin:
> *


  thanks im just going to paint the chain part silver and leave the chrome bits as is for now and when i get some more money saved up i will get them chromed


----------



## Sweet Adictions (Oct 3, 2006)

Man there looking fine bro.Well done


----------



## Sweet Adictions (Oct 3, 2006)

By the way thanx for da welcome man


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sweet Adictions_@Oct 4 2006, 07:58 PM~6302344
> *Man there looking fine bro.Well done
> *


 :biggrin: yer i got 2 welds that fried up because of the oil coating they put on the chain 
so after i clean them up i will be able to paint the chain parts silver and when i get some more $$$ get them chromed


----------



## Sweet Adictions (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## Phil'o boi (Dec 1, 2005)

hey there some nice handle bars man..nice work


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Oct 3 2006, 04:03 PM~6298652
> *hey everyone im bored and got nuttin else to do so i've decided to make a set of chain handlebars here some pics below of it mocked up i will weld it all together later on today   wat do u think?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Oct 4 2006, 02:21 AM~6302272
> *heres the pics, tell me wat u think
> 
> 
> ...


They look amazing :0


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 5 2006, 01:18 PM~6308441
> *They look amazing :0
> *


  thanks deville


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Time to make it hapen on photoshop.


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 5 2006, 01:23 PM~6308471
> *Time to make it hapen on photoshop.
> *


 :biggrin: sure is


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Oct 4 2006, 08:25 PM~6308486
> *:biggrin:  sure is
> *


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

lookin good devile


----------



## Sweet Adictions (Oct 3, 2006)

thats lookin sweet deville.


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sweet Adictions_@Oct 5 2006, 05:34 PM~6309820
> *thats lookin sweet deville.
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

missed alot on this build up but damn its coming out sic
love the chain theme and the frame is fuken sweet 
very nice job  :thumbsup:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 6 2006, 08:05 AM~6313718
> *missed alot on this build up but damn its coming out sic
> love the chain theme and the frame is fuken sweet
> very nice job  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks man that means alot to me 
your bike is damm tight can't wait to see it together  
when i get my fenders from ozzie then we will see some more progress


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

thanks man
well my shit still haves longs ways to go and its suks being 15 with out a job
still needs engraving , some parts , chrome and done :uh: 
ozzie man is the shit i got my fenders from him and sic cut them out


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

today im goin to tear about my semi custom bike and put all my parts on my frame and see how it looks mocked together


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 6 2006, 08:15 AM~6313809
> *thanks man
> well my shit still haves longs ways to go and its suks being 15 with out a job
> still needs engraving , some parts , chrome and done :uh:
> ...


 yer i no how you feel im 14 but i save myself alot of money doin the work myself and plus my dads a hotrodder so i have all the equipment neccesary and if i get stuck i can ask for advice from him


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

that is lucky my pops jsut a truck driver knos how to weld but dont ahve time to teach me lol


----------



## Big_Dubz (Sep 13, 2006)

You can always self teach your self. Or go to your local weld shop.


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 6 2006, 08:27 AM~6313884
> *that is lucky my pops jsut a truck driver knos how to weld but dont ahve time to teach me lol
> *


yer dad taught me about 3months ago


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey eric you could also do a welding course i think it is something like a 6 week course or something and you will also have a welding cerficate then which we help you get into metal fabiction later on in life


----------



## low_hoe89 (Sep 9, 2006)

troy ure bike gonna look fukin tight as done bro. Yer man i see ure gonna put ure other parts on it mock it up will looks sik cant wait 2 see sum pics. :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low_hoe89_@Oct 6 2006, 10:04 AM~6314534
> *troy ure bike gonna look fukin tight as done bro. Yer man i see ure gonna put ure other parts on it mock it up will looks sik cant wait 2 see sum pics. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks man yer i can't wait till i get my ass of the computer chair and mock it together :biggrin: lol


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey guys sorry to say they won't be any pics of it pieced together because today when i was taking the forks of my semi custom bike it sliped on me and put a nasty scratch it the tank and will now be needing to be repainted so after that accident i decided i will just wait till the bike is finished to put it back together and leave it as a surpise


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

does any body no if there a easy way of fixing this?


----------



## low_hoe89 (Sep 9, 2006)

touch it up lol :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

nah i still have to buy all the paint again anway so i might aswell do a full respray


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Oct 4 2006, 01:21 AM~6302272
> *heres the pics, tell me wat u think
> 
> 
> ...


good job. them bars is cool.


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Oct 7 2006, 03:25 AM~6318773
> *good job. them bars is cool.
> *


  thanks mate


----------



## Blame the lizards (Aug 18, 2006)

red :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blame the lizards_@Oct 7 2006, 06:23 PM~6322983
> *red  :biggrin:
> *


u mean rad :biggrin:


----------



## Blame the lizards (Aug 18, 2006)

ya rad............my bad


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

cool man


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 7 2006, 07:05 PM~6323103
> *cool man
> *


----------



## Sweet Adictions (Oct 3, 2006)

defintley deserves a clap  good job


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sweet Adictions_@Oct 8 2006, 03:54 PM~6326908
> *defintley deserves a clap  good job
> *


 :biggrin: save the applause to the end bro


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

i won't be repainting my semi custom frame no more after having a offer on it 
so i've decided to sell as is to a mate(lowhoe89 from these forums) which will help fund for this buildup


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

TTT ANY PROGRESS?


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey eric nah man got no progress laterly can't do anything till i get the fenders from ozzy but could be 3 more weeks till they arrive so i can't do anything but i've sold my semi custom frame now so i might get my parts plated with that $$$


----------



## Sweet Adictions (Oct 3, 2006)

cool


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT hey deville man u got any more progress done on the photoshop of my bike?

also i would appriecte some more feedback of wat you think of my build up


----------



## low_hoe89 (Sep 9, 2006)

Yo this bike gonna be tite homie. :cheesy:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low_hoe89_@Oct 11 2006, 03:46 PM~6344559
> *Yo this bike gonna be tite homie. :cheesy:
> *


 my semi custom frame will be packed and posted to u shortly can't wait to see wat u do wif it


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

kool looking good


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

11th page thanks man


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey wat would be the best thing to clean the welds up on the chain parts most welds good just about 5 or so i got to clean up 

would a die grinder be the best way?


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

heres the pics of the frame ready to be shipped i will mock the bike together now i have all the parts spare


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what kind of frame is that


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

bratz


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey when i started to mock the bike together the headstem in the frame was 3/4 of a inch longer than a standard bratz, therefore the forks stem was 3/4 of a inch to short for it so it will be modifyed shortley to fit


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

here r the pics of it pieced together leave us a reply of wat u reckon


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bad ass needs the chrome


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

yer the bars will be getting chromed but the other chain parts will be gettin cab plated thanks 4 ur reply


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Oct 15 2006, 12:35 AM~6370793
> *cab plated
> *


what is that


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

c the pedals on my other bike they r cab plated


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

damn!!!!


"mucho loco hermano!"


very cool the bike and the new frame


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Oct 15 2006, 12:45 AM~6370839
> *c the pedals on my other bike they r cab plated
> *


COOL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

NEED TO DROP THAT BITCH SOME MORE WOULD LOOK COOL


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 15 2006, 03:46 PM~6370843
> *COOL
> *


  yer its pretty much looks like gold plating the idea is to break up the chrome abit with some gold


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 15 2006, 03:47 PM~6370850
> *NEED TO DROP THAT BITCH SOME MORE WOULD LOOK COOL
> *


yer thats as low as it can go wif them bratz forks 

guess wat :0 bratz bikes r bak im goin to go buy one 2muz


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

they sellin them at walmart again


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Oct 14 2006, 09:31 PM~6370775
> *here r the pics of it pieced together leave us a reply of wat u reckon
> 
> 
> ...


It looks good. I would like to see it lower but I understand if your going to ride it. :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

get a crown and cut it up and weld chain extension that would be badd ass


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

yer i no i just got a idea to lower it though were the down crown mounts on i will use some stainless flat bar and make it a 1inch or so long then drill a hole and mount the forks to that plate to bring it down lower u no wat i mean and also im goin to shorten the sissy bar to get the seat down lower its to high for my liking


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Oct 14 2006, 11:51 PM~6371354
> *yer i no i just got a idea to lower it though were the down crown mounts on i will use some stainless flat bar and make it a 1inch or so long then drill a hole and mount the forks to that plate to bring it down lower u no wat i mean and also im goin to shorten the sissy bar to get the seat down lower its to high for my liking
> *


  What do you think about making some chain fender braces out of some smaller chain? :dunno:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 15 2006, 05:50 PM~6371351
> *get a crown and cut it up and weld chain extension that would be badd ass
> *


yer that be fair sick but then there only be like 2 links i still want to ride it and want it practical


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 15 2006, 05:53 PM~6371358
> *  What do you think about making some chain fender braces out of some smaller chain?  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: i was thinking that exact thing the other day because my fender braces r abit rusty i will do that and just paint them the same colour as bike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

man you past me up but ima catch up tp you post tomorow later


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Oct 14 2006, 11:56 PM~6371366
> *:biggrin:  i was thinking that exact thing the other day because my fender braces r abit rusty i will do that and just paint them the same colour as bike
> *


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 15 2006, 06:01 PM~6371383
> *man you past me up but ima catch up tp you post tomorow later
> *


 :biggrin: ok will c tomorrow


----------



## Sweet Adictions (Oct 3, 2006)

sounds good


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

looks nice bro...the chain fender braces would be pretty cool


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Oct 15 2006, 08:01 PM~6371551
> *looks nice bro...the chain fender braces would be pretty cool
> *


----------



## low_hoe89 (Sep 9, 2006)

hey troy fukin schmick man cant wait till i get ure other frame


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low_hoe89_@Oct 16 2006, 05:41 PM~6376308
> *hey troy fukin schmick man cant wait till i get ure other frame
> *


 :biggrin: yer man no problem you can pick it up when u want  
ps: dad on holi's now and finally got the air compressor fixed so now i can die grind my parts up


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

wat u reckon of the fenders


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

fenders look nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Fender design is ok, but now the frame looks to plain and basic, you need more frame mods now


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Oct 16 2006, 07:51 PM~6376525
> *Fender design is ok, but now the frame looks to plain and basic, you need more frame mods now
> *


 yer i no wat u mean ozzy but wat other mods could i do that will suit?


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

heres another pic of the bike mocked together


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

also now that we got the compressor fixed i can die grind all the parts up and then they will be sent to the cab platers and chromers shortly


----------



## low_hoe89 (Sep 9, 2006)

nice work troy. :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks low hoe89 im goin to order the black chain for the fender braces 2muz so i can start making them


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 15 2006, 06:01 PM~6371383
> *man you past me up but ima catch up tp you post tomorow later
> *


 still waiting lol :biggrin: once the fenders arrive from ozzie there will be alot more work done on mine  hoping to have done by christmas


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

13th pg


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

g' day mate!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 17 2006, 10:59 AM~6385137
> *g' day mate!!!!!!!
> *


cheers


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 18 2006, 01:59 AM~6385137
> *g' day mate!!!!!!!
> *


g'day :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 18 2006, 02:21 AM~6385314
> *cheers
> *


 ur shout :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

got a long weekend this week so i will clean my parts up hopefully have my chain for fender braces and also make the spikes for the end of the handle bars


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

lower the seat and sissy bar a bit


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Oct 18 2006, 07:32 PM~6391869
> *lower the seat and sissy bar a bit
> *


  one step a head of ya i've already started doin that :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey can someone help me out wif my fender designs heres a template help will be muchly appriectated


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

com on guys theres got to be some creative people that can help us out


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey has anyone got any ideas for the chainguard i got a normal bratz one i can cut up any ideas appriecated


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

hey bro nice build up comin out sic remember dont show no one that picture :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Oct 21 2006, 10:00 PM~6413039
> *hey bro nice build up comin out sic remember dont show no one that picture :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: our little secret


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

:biggrin: yh bro


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT ordered my 4mill chain for my fender braces today


----------



## jonny001 (Sep 29, 2006)

yeh bro thats cumin along awsome keep up the good work take it easy heezy


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jonny001_@Oct 23 2006, 09:32 PM~6423851
> *yeh bro thats cumin along awsome keep up the good work take it easy heezy
> *


  thanks jonny catch ya lata man


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

whens the chain coming man any more progress


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

be here prob 2muz or wednesday nah man no more progress until ozzy fenders arrive hey just found this pic of my bike i started wif its come a long way don't u agree


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

oh my fucking god that was a piece of shit :biggrin: what colour you going with bro


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

its on the first page i lost the pic so i can't post for ya


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

ok man


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey i shorten my sissy bar down today and i got bored and decided to cut up another bike heres some pics

slammed seat


wierd frame first i cut the top tube out


then i used that tube and welded it in like this


this is how im goin to do it nuttin fancy just matt black paint job and red parts whitewalls and a iron cross on the tank a rat bike theme, 
this bike has 22inch rims which is rare and i had a old set of 22 whitewalls in the shed so i decided to throw this together to crusie on i won't do a build up on it because its just goin to have dragster forks and average parts on it

frame design


a bit like this


----------



## youngdude (Sep 9, 2006)

hey troy bro i finally got this thing working :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

kool man talk to ya lata


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Oct 26 2006, 12:41 AM~6440082
> *Looking good. :thumbsup:
> *


yer its getting there im goin linish all the welds up on my parts after school today and send them to the platers, then hopefully soon ozzy will send the fenders then i can get the frame ready for paint once there cut and are fibreglassed in


----------



## youngdude (Sep 9, 2006)

nice work :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youngdude_@Oct 26 2006, 04:50 PM~6446580
> *nice work  :biggrin:
> *


thanks man


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

how did you make the bottom tube ? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 26 2006, 02:01 AM~6446637
> *how did you make the bottom tube ?  :biggrin:
> *


foreal


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 26 2006, 05:01 PM~6446637
> *how did you make the bottom tube ?  :biggrin:
> *


 hey badnews i got my dad to bend us tube to that angle then with the grinder cut both pieces on a angle so they would sit together to create the spike then welded and linushed up hope that helps u out


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Oct 25 2006, 11:09 PM~6446684
> *hey badnews i got my dad to bend us tube to that angle then with the grinder cut both pieces on a angle so they would sit together to create the spike then welded and linushed up hope that helps u out
> *


damn thats cool but the thing that sucks that you i dont have tube bender but maybe if i cut slits in to it it might work ? i dont know i like the look of it i want to work on my toptube on my cruiser ! make it look more crazy - er ? thanks!


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 26 2006, 05:16 PM~6446713
> *damn thats cool but the thing that sucks that you i dont have tube bender but maybe if i cut slits in to it it might work ? i dont know i like the look of it i want to work on my toptube on my cruiser ! make it look more crazy - er ? thanks!
> *


yer i no wat u mean if i was u i would go to some exhaust or engneering shops and ask them if they have the right dies and stuff for the tube you want bent and if so ask if they could bend it up for u just make a pattern out of carboard first my dad used to work in a exhaust shop and he can just walk in there and use it so im lucky that way :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

heres my other frame i've been workin on probaly have it finished in about 4 days or so


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thats gonna be a chopper right,that would look cool.


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

its goin to have them forks on it for now i prob make triple clamps for it down the track


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey everyone ive nearly finished die grinding my fork supports now and im goin to finsih the sissy bar off today so i can send them to them platers shortly i will get bars chromed when i get some more $$$ plus i think the bars will be for show only because they have way to much flex in them but the gay thing is in austrailian there is hardly any shows so i will have to crusie 
it will normal bars


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

o yer im putting the frame in primer or itch today to stop the rust coming through any more while i wait for ozzys fenders


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

looks good I guess :uh:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey this is a bike im just throwing together as a crusier i no it isn't much and is pretty ugly but for all the people ive confused this is the bike which im doin the build up on


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

i should have my chain this afternoon depends if dad finsh's early enough to go pick it up for me, when i get them i can do my fender braces im not goin to weld the chain im just goin to weld the chain onto the normal fender braces mounting points then when they r mounted on they will pull themself tight


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sounds good


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 30 2006, 03:33 PM~6470411
> *sounds good
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

heres a pic of my other build up pieced together wat u reckon?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn you got 2 projects at once


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 31 2006, 05:21 PM~6477509
> *damn you got 2 projects at once
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

That tank turned out pretty cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks man


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT i got my other project bondo'd and goin to sand it today also i've gotten my chain for my fender braces and ozzy is hopin to have my fenders shipped today


----------



## Dat Ho (Oct 1, 2006)

cool bike my friend


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks man today i got my rat crusier bondo done all i have to is take all the paint off then its ready for primer but it stormy here and is predicted to rain all weekend so it might be a while till i get primer on it

rat crusier frame




rough photoshop of way im doin it


the sky(stormy)


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

which one do u guys like better first one or second one


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

the first one


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

I like the second one, kinda reminds me of old WWF Undertaker colors.


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

yer i've decided to go with the first one 
here are some pics of both frames ready for primer post more pics when they are in primer lata today


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

i like the first design....should go with like a cobweb sort of skirt or something on the back of the cruiser but yeah still looks cool


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

yer that would of been kool i'll keep it in mind

ok here the pics of everything in black itch im goin to cut that back then primer filler, then the paint
but on evilwayz i still plenty more work on it before paint


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How far away from ozzy do you live?


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

a fair way probaly like 8hours


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

fenders should be posted this week


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Looks good !!


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

Looks good dude, Love the frame work....

Will be good to see once finished


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

yer thanks it will be one of very few full custom lowriders in Austrailia


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey if my old bike sat at this height then thats about the height this one should sit at then hey i might by a extended downcrown to lower it
o yer i also forgot to tell u guys i have to lengthin the part that goes through the headset because it longer then a standard bratz and also have to make a 2 piece headstem to mount my chain bars because it can't slid over the chain because the OD is bigger then the old tube


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

actually if the head stem in the frame is an inch longer then the bratz that will bring the forks higher therefore will lower the bike? won't it?


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey this is how im goin to do my custom chain gaurd wat u reckon?


----------



## youngdude (Sep 9, 2006)

hey bro nice work cant w8 to see it finished!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

i've been playing some more on photoshop and changed the front fender wat one you like better first or second i think i like the second because it suits the back one better


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

any one got an opoion?


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

ok i got my rims and crank painted red today for the rat crusier all left now is the sissy bar and the to paint the frame mat black

rims


crank(pretty shit paint job lol)


----------



## youngdude (Sep 9, 2006)

i rekon the second design is betta


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

yer same here thanks youngdude also im goin to do some cobweb skirts on the rat crusier


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

thats the way to go mate


----------



## Sweet Adictions (Oct 3, 2006)

That is looking tight as man keep up that bad ass work coz thats gonna be one fine bike hope it turns out good cant wait too see it done once again great work bro :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Nov 7 2006, 07:17 PM~6519374
> *thats the way to go mate
> *


 :biggrin: yer i liked ur idea and couldn't help myself lol


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

glad to see i helped :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet Adictions (Oct 3, 2006)

lol


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Nov 7 2006, 07:36 PM~6519395
> *glad to see i helped  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

i love yours bike man!!!ver coool!


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by adib_repteis_@Nov 8 2006, 07:34 AM~6522598
> *i love yours bike man!!!ver coool!
> *


 :biggrin: thanks man


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

ok brought this bike today for 10bucks for parts for the rat cruiser im goin to use the bars,seatpost,all gaurds, and the crank off of it


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT should be getting my rod so i can make the cobweb skirts today


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

heres all the parts thats goin on the rat crusier except for crank 
gaurds goin silver the chain guard red and sissy bar red


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

ok to reply to myself for the 5th time now i just got the sissy bar and chain guard painted all thats left now is the crank and guards both will be silver


----------



## youngdude (Sep 9, 2006)

nice score mate nice parts so far all your bikes r coming along good!! :worship:


----------



## low_hoe89 (Sep 9, 2006)

nice work troy son u doin ya da proud haha. :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low_hoe89_@Nov 9 2006, 03:05 PM~6532622
> *nice work troy son u doin ya dad proud haha. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youngdude_@Nov 9 2006, 03:03 PM~6532613
> *nice score mate nice parts so far all your bikes r coming along good!!    :worship:
> *


 thanks


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

i just mocked it together then added the sissy bar, crank, chain guard and maltese cross on photoshop but this is how it will look when finished(pretty wierd lookin)


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Nov 8 2006, 11:48 PM~6532501
> *ok to reply to myself for the 5th time
> *


 :tears: lol


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Nov 8 2006, 09:59 PM~6532893
> *i just mocked it together then added the sissy bar, crank, chain guard and maltese cross on photoshop but this is how it will look when finished(pretty wierd lookin)
> 
> 
> *


Looking good. The only other thing I would do is upholster the seat in a light grey color so it doesn't stand out as much as that white.


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Nov 9 2006, 04:43 PM~6533173
> *Looking good. The only other thing I would do is upholster the seat in a light grey color so it doesn't stand out as much as that white.
> *


 yer that be good but i don't want to spend much on it because its nuttin fancy just a crusier


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

looking good


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

one of dads hotrod mates gave me this old malvern star today this is wat orginal austrailian bikes look like we have malvern stars and speedwells were you's have schwinns and our bike have gears on them this one is a 3spd i through some of my parts on it so i could ride it like the handlebars tubes and tires


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

id roll that :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

haha lol i've been rollin it all day man i love it best bike to ride espically with the gears


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

yeah just needs a repaint and new seat and she should be sweet


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

yer man im goin to restore it with my mate over the holidays


----------



## griffo (Nov 13, 2006)

oi troy r u selling your frame coz i was on the dragstarbikes.com n it was in the sell page?????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Nov 13 2006, 03:22 AM~6556654
> *one of dads hotrod mates gave me this old malvern star today this is wat orginal austrailian bikes look like we have malvern stars and speedwells were you's have schwinns and our bike have gears on them this one is a 3spd i through some of my parts on it so i could ride it like the handlebars tubes and tires
> 
> 
> *


IDE ROLL LIKE THAT TOO


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by griffo_@Nov 14 2006, 03:46 PM~6563287
> *oi troy r u selling your frame coz i was on the dragstarbikes.com n it was in the sell page?????
> *


nah man i just check the sell pages and it wasn't up there :uh:


----------



## Lurker (Aug 20, 2006)

Dude, where in oz are you? I'm in melbs, might be interested in the seat on that rusto you got there.


----------



## griffo (Nov 13, 2006)

oh yeah just had a look it was on there 2 days ago but not now!!!


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lurker_@Nov 15 2006, 12:14 AM~6564436
> *Dude, where in oz are you? I'm in melbs, might be interested in the seat on that rusto you got there.
> *


 hey man im in bundaberg qld i most likely will keep the seat unless offered an unirrestible price


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

ive decided to make my own fenders, bike has to be ready in 5 weeks to paint so im quickly goin to throw the rat crusier together and do the spider web l8r and focus on this bike


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

ok heres one side of the rear fender ready to be cut out dads getting me some more steel soon


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

got all the templates cut out to day just need to clean them up and weld them on also i got the rat crusier in primer filler with a terracota guide coat 

rear fender


both fenders


rat crusier


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Nov 17 2006, 09:38 PM~6592853
> *got all the templates cut out to day just need to clean them up and weld them on also i got the rat crusier in primer filler with a terracota guide coat
> 
> rear fender
> ...


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 18 2006, 03:41 PM~6592869
> *
> *


  thanks


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Nov 17 2006, 09:48 PM~6592917
> * thanks
> *


Just keep it up. I need some inspiration to. Its a reminder to get off my ass and work on mine. lol


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

haha lol i've been that way for the last few weeks but now that i have to have this thing ready in 5 weeks its got me motivated


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

fenders look really nice dude, goodwork :thumbsup:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Nov 18 2006, 06:40 PM~6593478
> *fenders look really nice dude, goodwork  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## low_hoe89 (Sep 9, 2006)

lookin fukin cool as man u getting bloody good as bro. :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low_hoe89_@Nov 18 2006, 06:58 PM~6593509
> *lookin fukin cool as man u getting bloody good as bro. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: lol


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

will do pg19!!!!


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

went out for lunch down the beach today so i didn't get anymore progress done


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

rat cruiser will be gettin painted 2muz if the wheather is fine and fenders will be getting welded


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

heres the rat bike painted


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

nice


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

got my fenders welded heres some pics, mocked the back fender on the bike for you's  
mocked together on bike


front


back


tell me wat u think


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

sweet dude, likin those fenders


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Nov 21 2006, 07:49 PM~6609395
> * sweet dude, likin those fenders
> *


 :biggrin: thanks hopefully have my rat crusier together in 2 days or so and then i will weld the back gaurd in and start to bondoing the both fenders


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

cool


----------



## youngdude (Sep 9, 2006)

OMG I JUST DROULED :worship: ... THAT SHIT IS NICE


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 17 2006, 11:53 PM~6592952
> *Just keep it up. I need some inspiration to. Its a reminder to get off my ass and work on mine. lol
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

dat is nice right there


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

how did you attach the chains iisy bar to the back of the bike


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

how did you attach the chains iisy bar to the back of the bike


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

how did you attach the chains iisy bar to the back of the bike


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

whoops my computer is flippen slow :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

mock the front


----------



## low_hoe89 (Sep 9, 2006)

hey troy m8 that is fukin insane u should be proud man that is gonna be a very tight bike. ( smacks self in head ) wait im half asleep it is tight as a virgin for the very 1st time hahaha keep up da good work bro. :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$waylow59$$_@Nov 22 2006, 07:59 AM~6612439
> *how did you attach the chains iisy bar to the back of the bike
> *


i had a old rusty sissy bar so i used the mounting points but welded chain in there to replace the old tubing


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low_hoe89_@Nov 22 2006, 09:49 AM~6613142
> *hey troy m8 that is fukin insane u should be proud man that is gonna be a very tight bike. ( smacks self in head ) wait im half asleep it is tight as a virgin for the very 1st time hahaha keep up da good work bro. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$waylow59$$_@Nov 22 2006, 08:01 AM~6612449
> *mock the front
> *


lata on after i have all the frame complete with the rear fender welded in and the both fenders bondoed im going to fully mock the bike together to make sure its all right and then send it to the painters


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Nov 21 2006, 10:55 PM~6615526
> *i had a old rusty sissy bar so i used the mounting points but welded chain in there to replace the old tubing
> *


OH GOOD THINKING


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Nov 21 2006, 11:03 PM~6615577
> *lata on after i have all the frame complete with the rear fender welded in and the both fenders bondoed im going to fully mock the bike together to make sure its all right and then send it to the painters
> *


WHENY YOU GET IT ALL MOCKED TOGETHER BEFORE YOU SEND IT TO THE PAINTERS TAKE A PIC OF IT AND POST IT UP........  PLZZ


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$waylow59$$_@Nov 22 2006, 11:52 PM~6616588
> *WHENY YOU GET IT ALL MOCKED TOGETHER BEFORE YOU SEND IT TO THE PAINTERS TAKE A PIC OF IT AND POST IT UP........  PLZZ
> *


 yer man will do


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

more progress!!! got the rear fender welded in i layed a bit of rod in the sides and welded it in and also the bit behind the seatpost filled wasn't long enough so i made a template to sit under the old one and sit flush to the guard will weld it tommorow when i get home from school and yes i had the wheel,crank and chain on the make sure it was all right


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Nov 22 2006, 02:09 PM~6618730
> *yer man will do
> *


  thanks homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Nov 23 2006, 02:51 AM~6622972
> *more progress!!! got the rear fender welded in i layed a bit of rod in the sides and welded it in and also the bit behind the seatpost filled wasn't long enough so i made a template to sit under the old one and sit flush to the guard will weld it tommorow when i get home from school and yes i had the wheel,crank and chain on the make sure it was all right
> 
> 
> ...


  That looks alot better.


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 23 2006, 11:33 AM~6624290
> *  That looks alot better.
> *


yer it does


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

yer having the rear fender in there changes the whole look of it, now i feel motivated when i walk out in the shed and see that lol i hope i've giving u enough motivation socios


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

pretty cool brother!!!!!!
congratulations!!


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

ok i got bored today so i roughly mocked it together for u guys i think i might bring the front fender more forward i don't like how it sits i'll cut the tab of and reweld in down lower


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

:biggrin: SLAMMED


----------



## low_hoe89 (Sep 9, 2006)

schaweet as troy :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks man


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

you past me so much man


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Nov 24 2006, 01:47 AM~6627608
> *:biggrin:  SLAMMED
> 
> 
> *


bad ass pick


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Nov 24 2006, 04:47 PM~6627608
> *:biggrin:  SLAMMED
> 
> 
> *


bike looks nice dude


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 24 2006, 05:07 PM~6627656
> *you past me so much man
> *


 :biggrin: planing to get some more done on the weekend, 2 more weeks of school and then i got the holidays so i can really get stuck into it


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Nov 24 2006, 06:58 PM~6627872
> *bike looks nice dude
> *


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 24 2006, 05:15 PM~6627681
> *bad ass pick
> *


 :biggrin: SLAMMED!!!!


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice! You gotta bring that front fender up like you said though. Also you might want to see how it looks with the front fender turned around...the way it is now it kind of looks like it's on backwards.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow+Nov 23 2006, 12:40 PM~6624926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Nov 25 2006, 03:57 AM~6629061
> *Nice! You gotta bring that front fender up like you said though. Also you might want to see how it looks with the front fender turned around...the way it is now it kind of looks like it's on backwards.
> *


yer i'll try it the other way later and see how it looks


----------



## youngdude (Sep 9, 2006)

omg... it gets betta everyday :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

sic as hell!!!!


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

here is my old bike i sold to lowhoe89 this is wat it looks like now


----------



## low_hoe89 (Sep 9, 2006)

hey troy thnx for puttin that up man :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

looks pretty kool, whats that written in the silver part?


----------



## low_hoe89 (Sep 9, 2006)

it sayz insane man


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Nov 24 2006, 12:57 PM~6629061
> *Nice! You gotta bring that front fender up like you said though. Also you might want to see how it looks with the front fender turned around...the way it is now it kind of looks like it's on backwards.
> *


i agree


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 25 2006, 03:14 PM~6631988
> *i agree
> *


i tryed it the otherway round dosen't look right im keeping it that way just bringing it forward


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

heres a photoshop of the bike and how it will roughly look im going to get all the parts chromed now i think the gold would wreck it


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

why did you put the fork on the bar,in the pic at the top. also how did you attach the fork without using a coil, in the pic directly above.


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Nov 25 2006, 04:40 AM~6632979
> *heres a photoshop of the bike and how it will roughly look im going to get all the parts chromed now i think the gold would wreck it
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

one of auz lands best


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$waylow59$$_@Nov 26 2006, 12:20 AM~6633035
> *why did you put the fork on the bar,in the pic at the top. also how did you attach the fork without using a coil, in the pic directly above.
> *


 i just roughly mocked it togther with out the spring and sat the downcrown up against the headset for photos i have to lenghth the headtube so i can put the spring system on it


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 26 2006, 06:11 AM~6634135
> *one of auz lands best
> 
> *


thanks


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

gonna be extra clean


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

damn lowlow, your bike is turning out very nice.


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 26 2006, 09:38 AM~6634983
> *damn lowlow, your bike is turning out very nice.
> *


thanks man i really appriectate it


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

ok got some more progress done all i have to do now is fill the underneath of the part behind the seat post and than start doing some bondo work :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

i got the underneath welded up and sanded all the old paint off the fender so i can start bondoing all the rear im also goin to lightly curve the tips of the spikes on the fenders because its so easy to cut yourself on them


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

YOUR BIKES GONNA BE THE BEST IN AUSTRALIA


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 26 2006, 02:12 PM~6636446
> *YOUR BIKES GONNA BE THE BEST IN AUSTRALIA
> *


nearly this thing we FLOG ME but :biggrin:


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

^ That's a trike though, you will still have the best "bike" in australia.


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Nov 26 2006, 02:29 PM~6636487
> *^ That's a trike though, you will still have the best "bike" in australia.
> *


 :biggrin: yer true i forgot about that


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Nov 25 2006, 09:25 PM~6636478
> *nearly this thing we FLOG ME but  :biggrin:
> *


u see u need faced parts not chain ones fuker


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 26 2006, 03:08 PM~6636627
> *u see u need faced parts not chain ones fuker
> *


 :biggrin: nah im not really into them that much


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuk it u need them to compeat with that omar bike


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 26 2006, 03:25 PM~6636726
> *fuk it u need them to compeat with that omar bike
> *


theres no shows i will be contending with it in austrailia anyway because there all down in sydney and victoria and theres one called greazefest i think that has a few bikes but thats about it, i didn't build it to win shows i built to show wat you can do when u put ur mind to it


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Nov 25 2006, 10:31 PM~6636770
> *theres no shows i will be contending with it in austrailia anyway because there all down in sydney and victoria and theres one called greazefest i think that has a few bikes but thats about it, i didn't build it to win shows i built to show wat you can do when u put ur mind to it
> *


thats true man thats what i do i do it to look nice not to show it off


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Nov 26 2006, 12:31 AM~6636770
> *theres no shows i will be contending with it in austrailia anyway because there all down in sydney and victoria and theres one called greazefest i think that has a few bikes but thats about it, i didn't build it to win shows i built to show wat you can do when u put ur mind to it
> *


damn!!!! wll said


----------



## Lurker (Aug 20, 2006)

All the shows I have been to in Australia don't use US style judging anyway, it's more of a taste thing, like if the judge thinks the bike looks good, he'll give it points, not like a judging form. So you don't need to compete in that way, by outdoing each part on another bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 25 2006, 08:12 PM~6636446
> *YOUR BIKES GONNA BE THE BEST IN AUSTRALIA
> *


X 1000 Its definatly something that would be able to compete out here on our end.


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lurker_@Nov 27 2006, 01:35 PM~6641751
> *All the shows I have been to in Australia don't use US style judging anyway, it's more of a taste thing, like if the judge thinks the bike looks good, he'll give it points, not like a judging form. So you don't need to compete in that way, by outdoing each part on another bike.
> *


 yerp hes right the judges just choose there favorite  all in fun


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 27 2006, 02:27 PM~6642064
> *X 1000 Its definatly something that would be able to compete out here on our end.
> *


 u reckon i be able to compete with them over there :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Nov 26 2006, 09:25 PM~6642445
> *u reckon i be able to compete with them over there :uh:
> *


I dont see why not? I want to see the paint job and the bike complete. :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 27 2006, 03:27 PM~6642463
> *I dont see why not? I want to see the paint job and the bike complete.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: u've seen the kolour it goin right no murals or patterns are goin on it


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

lookin sweet man so much nicer with the rear fender you pounded on ozzys ass yet


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Nov 28 2006, 11:22 AM~6651346
> *lookin sweet man so much nicer with the rear fender you pounded on ozzys ass yet
> *


 :0 
j/k


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Nov 29 2006, 02:22 AM~6651346
> *lookin sweet man so much nicer with the rear fender you pounded on ozzys ass yet
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice looking


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

ok got all the rear ready for bondo now


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

ok got one side rear bondo'd up now i have to get off my ass and sand it FUN FUN FUN :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

looking good.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

nice bike homie!!!


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks for all ur comments we have done about 5 layers of bondo now and it is started to take some shape i'll get photos at the end of the day


----------



## low_hoe89 (Sep 9, 2006)

Fukin sweet troy good work. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I hate bondo. I have no patience for it.


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 3 2006, 01:15 PM~6682448
> *I hate bondo. I have no patience for it.
> *


 :biggrin: u sound exactly like me im like who the hell would want to be a panel beater lol


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 2 2006, 08:15 PM~6682448
> *I hate bondo. I have no patience for it.
> *


WHATS UR ALTERNATIVE?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 2 2006, 08:07 PM~6682655
> *WHATS UR ALTERNATIVE?
> *


Have some one else do it, DUH!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

haha lol ok here is today's progress


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Dec 2 2006, 08:28 PM~6682818
> *haha lol ok here is today's progress
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks socios 24th pg


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

looks awesome mate, goodwork


----------



## low_hoe89 (Sep 9, 2006)

:biggrin: FUK YER bro lookin sweet as by the way wen u go on msn next i'll show you my kustom paint man.


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low_hoe89_@Dec 4 2006, 09:47 AM~6686303
> *:biggrin: FUK YER bro lookin sweet as by the way wen u go on msn next i'll show you my kustom paint man.
> *


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

just bondo'd the left skirt just came in from sanding it  i've got 3 more days of school then i have 7 week holidays so i can get the frame ready for paint then


----------



## low_hoe89 (Sep 9, 2006)

sweet as troy.You got 3days of school left hahaha every 1 down here finished last friday man lol. I'll try upload my paint onto my computer but camera fukin up ey. So u reckon your bike be finished over the holidays? :cheesy:


----------



## low_hoe89 (Sep 9, 2006)

sweet as troy.You got 3days of school left hahaha every 1 down here finished last friday man lol. I'll try upload my paint onto my computer but camera fukin up ey. So u reckon your bike be finished over the holidays? :cheesy:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

yer we really have 8 more days of school but im only goin the next two.....yer 
the plan is to have the frame painted after christmas it all depends on when dads mates engine is rebuilt and it is sent to the painters because he goin to do my frame at the same time


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

just won a set of sqaure twisted pedals for my bike


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

got some more bondo work done today


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

nice work mate, i got the rest of mine in the first lot of filler, just need to sand then patch whatever needs to be done


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Dec 6 2006, 07:18 PM~6704731
> *nice work mate, i got the rest of mine in the first lot of filler, just need to sand then patch whatever needs to be done
> *


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT..........guess wat guys we just brought a plasma cutter how good is that goin to be to make faced parts :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

FUKEN DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! UR BIKE IS GOING TO BE AUS BEST


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 11 2006, 08:45 AM~6735857
> *FUKEN DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! UR BIKE IS GOING TO BE AUS BEST
> *


haha lol nah im not makin faced parts for it i might do it on another bike or might make some for it later on


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

no faced parts better then chains


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Dec 10 2006, 02:41 PM~6735839
> *TTT..........guess wat guys we just brought a plasma cutter how good is that goin to be to make faced parts  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 11 2006, 09:38 AM~6736093
> *no faced parts better then chains
> *


each to their own but i don't really like faced parts makes it look not like a bike anymore but thats just me


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

how did you win those pedals


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

ebay :biggrin:


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

so you didnt win them you bought them enless you mean that you won the bid.


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

yr i meant i won the bid......man this sever has been triping out on me for the last 3 days :angry:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

ok got some more progress done i was bored to day so i spent a few hours getting that tank in to top shape i have a little bit of work to do on the other side of the tank but not that much also im hoping that sometime in the new year i can get my parts chromed and frame in paint


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

auzies best bike


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 20 2006, 05:05 PM~6789685
> *auzies best bike
> *


Big Call there Eric


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

id have this painted and put together by now lol and yh that is a big call eric


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Dec 20 2006, 08:37 PM~6790042
> *id have this painted and put together by now lol and yh that is a big call eric
> *


haha i would of usally finsihed it by now two but i have learnt when i rush things it usally makes more work for me so im taking my time but im getting stuck right into very soon... tonight i got dad to make me a all my new longer head tube wasn't there some work in that i'll get pics for u's tomuz also we mounted my forks in properly for the first time and we modifed the front fender mount and brang it forward about 10cm or so.. and 2muz im goin to do a full mock up make sure it is 100% right and ride it for my first time!!!!!! then pull it down and get the frame and fenders all bondo'd up until i can not find one fault in it and then just sit back and wait until dads mate engine is ready for paint because he is going to take my frame with his engine and pay for it all for me wat a CHAMP!! :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

o yer and get my parts ready for chroming while im waiting for it to get painted


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 19 2006, 11:05 PM~6789685
> *auzies best bike
> *


x2


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

dang man im droolin lookin at that thing.......its freakin nice


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

ok i'll go get some pics for u's


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

here ya go


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

OH MY GOD..............thats all i can say


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

i do have a suggestion get a longer crown, so that its a little lower


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

You should come down to the Kurri Kurri Hot Rod Show next year in March, by then i should have something new made up too, then we can also find out who has one of the best bikes in Aus :biggrin: Dont forget about the melbourne trike, thats easily the best out right now


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuk yea ozzie going to do somting 2
shit we should have a poll who is auzies best cus i kno he can come up with sic mother fukern ideas 
welcome back mayne


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Dec 21 2006, 09:23 AM~6793464
> *You should come down to the Kurri Kurri Hot Rod Show next year in March, by then i should have something new made up too, then we can also find out who has best bike in Aus  :biggrin:
> *


haha i got some competiton lol nah i no wat u ur capable of man i didn't make it to compete fair enough i will but all just in fun there is only one show in qld that i can go to any way that is on once a year its called greazefest.... i highly doubt that i will be able to 
make it to kurri kurri but


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Dec 21 2006, 09:23 AM~6793464
> *You should come down to the Kurri Kurri Hot Rod Show next year in March, by then i should have something new made up too, then we can also find out who has one of the best bikes in Aus  :biggrin: Dont forget about the melbourne trike, thats easily the best out right now
> *


ohh yeah, kurri show should be better this year, mine should be ready for it by then too....that melbourne trike your talking about is it that omar?


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$waylow59$$_@Dec 21 2006, 09:20 AM~6793439
> *i do have a suggestion get a longer crown, so that its a little lower
> *


don't worry man im planning to buy one


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

bikes coming out pretty nice too mate


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks man im get more pics when i do a full mock up


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Dec 21 2006, 09:25 AM~6793481-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, it should be a real good show this year, it was big this year, and going to be alot bigger next year, and yea i was talking bout Omar's trike


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Dec 21 2006, 10:49 AM~6793887
> *Yea i have to get back into bikes again, im getting a new bike at the start of next year and i have 3 months to build something crazy, im sure i should be able to finish it
> Its only 10 or less to Kurri Kurri, it would definatly be worth it  :biggrin: , i just want to make sure all the best bikes are up there
> Yea, it should be a real good show this year, it was big this year, and going to be alot bigger next year, and yea i was talking bout Omar's trike
> *


yer i don't think i could travel 10hours for a bike show........how many days does it go for just the one if i had a license i would go but yer


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Dec 21 2006, 11:58 AM~6794235
> *yer i don't think i could travel 10hours for a bike show........how many days does it go for just the one if i had a license i would go but yer
> *


It would be worth the drive, if there was a big enough show anywhere else in Queensland or Victoria i will drive this year


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

i think the lowrider part is only one day, but the car show n shine goes for 2 but they have other little thing on the day before and such, but for the hot rods/ classic cars etc


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Dec 20 2006, 03:32 PM~6793535
> *don't worry man im planning to buy one
> *


How about making one?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

haha that pretty kool but i think i might just leave it atm because with crank in it sits at a practical height


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

photoshop edit i added the bars seat and sissy bar and changed the kolour wat u think?


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Sweet Adictions (Oct 3, 2006)

Sweet


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT today i got planned to re drill my bottom tabs on my fork supports because now that we have actually properly mounted the forks they don't fit but i had to do work to them anyway so i plan to have all the front setup i have the crank and chain in atm and i have to fill my sissy bar mount holes up and re drill them because the hole from left to right isn't actually the same so it keeps wanting to lean to the right but no biggy..........with alittle more work i should have it all together and i still have to mount my chain guard i just remembered


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

do you have any new pics???


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Dec 24 2006, 08:58 AM~6810901
> *do you have any new pics???
> *


hey sorry not yet i have modifyed the sissy bar now it sits better on the bike i just have to modify the fork supports still but havn't got around to it yet being christmas time


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

here is some new pics all i have left to do now is mount the chain guard and just mount the front fender then i can tare it down and get the bondo work done


----------



## Sneak (Mar 21, 2006)

sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

nice job!!!


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

hello my brother all good? how he you is? man this very pretty its bike, cool that I folloied the progress of it since that started manufactures it it, congratulations!

peace !


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks for all ur reply


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

anyway im goin to go take it for my first ride!!!!!


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT got the chain guard nearly mounted today just got that and the front fender and then i can pull it apart and get into the bondo work


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Dec 29 2006, 02:10 AM~6851965
> *
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn your bike man


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

very nice mate


----------



## low_hoe89 (Sep 9, 2006)

dat shit is tight troy lol. im back man finally fixed my god damn computer haha. My frame is sittin in my room all naked lol riding my girls bike slammed soooo fukin low now haha. :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

IM BAK!!!with progress :biggrin: the chain guard is mounted and now that every thing bolts together with no promblems its back to the bondoing stage.......bike is all striped again now and doin the final bondoing to get it ready for paint which might be around mid febaury


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

NASTY! keep it up bro!


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey all m8 came up with a top idea you know the chrome letters u can buy which they put on the side of ya average r34's supra's etc well im goin to buy letters which will spell EVIL WAYZ and put them on my chainguard wat u reckon??


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

just about ready for primer  alittle bit more sanding........... but theres still a fair while till paint atm waitin still for dads m8 to have his engine rebuilt


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

lookin nice


----------



## Sneak (Mar 21, 2006)

reeeal nice


----------



## low_hoe89 (Sep 9, 2006)

lookin sweet bro awsum work. are you comin down to greasefest? :uh:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

nice!!!!!!


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low_hoe89_@Feb 1 2007, 12:59 PM~7143147
> *lookin sweet bro awsum work. are you comin down to greasefest? :uh:
> *


nah man not lookin good at this stage


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

ready for primer filler then paint!!!!!!!!!!! finally... all thats left is mounting the front fender and gettin parts ready for chroming haven't done anything on it for ages since i've been working on my truck but have to get this old girl finshed :biggrin:....how do u guys go about mounting the front fender with fork braces that r seperate(2pieces) instead of the ones that have the tube joing them together????????URGENTLY need help......... i've been told 3 weeks until paint


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

nice work fella


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Looking smooth. :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Feb 26 2007, 12:30 PM~7354410
> *Looking smooth. :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Feb 26 2007, 01:30 PM~7354410
> *Looking smooth. :thumbsup:
> *


x3 nice work


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

nice


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:0 nice work!!!!!!!!


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

cheers guys any help with the front fender but?


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

primed  ...some stop putty and then re primed should be mint for paint(SO STOKED!!)


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Mar 4 2007, 12:01 AM~7400571
> *primed   ...some stop putty and then re primed should be mint for paint(SO STOKED!!)
> 
> 
> ...


no pic


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

image shack suxx cant see the picz you need photobucket :thumbsup:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

cheers guy's do it now for ya's


----------



## low_hoe89 (Sep 9, 2006)

FUKIN SCHMICK MAN :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Mar 3 2007, 09:01 PM~7400571
> *primed   ...some stop putty and then re primed should be mint for paint(SO STOKED!!)
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

so pimp bro


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

cheers guys 2 weeks till paint!!!


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: 

You still going with that purple paint on this?


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Mar 6 2007, 11:01 AM~7413264
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> You still going with that purple paint on this?
> *


yep still goin that kolour  i was thinking about a burgandy to match my car im building but this way i get a free paint job and free paint that is worth 125 or something a litre so i decided to go with it :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

stop puttied them little imperfection should be absolutley mint when finished








started boging front guard be done by 2muz and ready for primer filler


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

looking good, cant wait to see paint on it... Not sure bout purple thou, i painted my last bike like it, i think there is a nicer color you could paint it


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

haha no bout but a free paint job by a professional and free paint worh 125 a litre sounds absouletly perfect to me lol


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey guys paint been put off cause the motor isn't finshed yet hopefully sometime this month but.....i got 12 days of holi's so in that time i plan to clean all parts up and get plated except im goin to re make the chain fork supports now because i modded them which now doesn't work out but ow well also just polished and cleaned up my whitewalls 2muz after last day of skool goin to polish my crank and forks and wrap them up until the time comes to put them on....and goin to mock the bike up again just to be sure everything is right pull it down re primer filler then sand it and PAINT IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

heres a rough drawing off my custom seat
wat u think????? any dif suggestions


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

How about diamond tuft?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

COMIN OUT NICE


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Apr 3 2007, 01:14 AM~7600881
> *How about diamond tuft?
> 
> 
> ...


hmm... i think i just stick to first idea it's costing enough as if without adding more into it lol but thanks for the idea mate does look good


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

here some pics of the parts all polished up and how they sit know until its ready to assemble


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

when are your bars and supports getting chromed dude?


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

re making supports but dads goin to tig a set up for me at work so it depends we he gets time to do that for me when i get them bak they will be goin to the chromer doesn't really want to do it reckons chains one of the hardest to chrome and make it look good lol


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

on holi's now goin to run around on my pushy and get my chrome letters for chain guard and get someother little bits and pieces im goin to need


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

heres the chain guard the letters aren't stuck on there atm there just sitting there im waiting to get the a before i stick them on wat u think? i love it!!!


----------



## low_hoe89 (Sep 9, 2006)

HELL YER MAN THATS WICKED AS I REALLY LIKE IT AYE. :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

nevermind lol, didnt read properly


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

haha ok mitch over easter im hoping to have front fender done and into primer filler and the frame re primered and when old man builds me the supports i will do a full mock up ........supports are goin to be made with stainless and tiging them we are hoping they will polish up and not have to be chromed!!!


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

front guard will be in primer filler 2muz i get pics up when done


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

heres pics of the front fender finshed i post a pic later on when its been primered


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## low_hoe89 (Sep 9, 2006)

nice work man


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

just welded the old holes up and redrilled them so they sit straight to the wheel


----------



## Mr. Knuckles (Jan 5, 2007)

Whta kind of frame did that originally start out as? that bike's looking really nice lil homie can't wait to see it painted.


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

they call them short frames here in aus because the wheel base is shorter than our long frames long frames have a more normal lookin tank area


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey guys there's these on ebay austrailia atm 100 bucks buy it now and 60 bucks starting bid and 4 days to go........you reckon i should buy for this because mine are only 48s and a bit rusty and scrathed... might lose the bratz look two wat u reckon?????????

rear rim- 90 spokes he thinks








front rim- 180 spokes








rims


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

they dont match


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

yer but they still look better then my 48s lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Apr 9 2007, 06:43 PM~7652544
> *yer but they still look better then my 48s lol
> *


true


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

bars nearly done gotta do more work yet (f(*k u have no idea how long it takes lol)









frame now ready for 2nd coat of primer then got sand that bak and lay the black base coat down not long now boys until paint


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

almost there


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

im goin to be buyin them rims tonight unless some one else bets me to it so looks like i will be running 90 spoke rear and 180 front


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 10 2007, 02:23 PM~7655019
> *almost there
> *


  get excited more and more each day llol


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Apr 10 2007, 02:24 PM~7655022
> *im goin to be buyin them rims tonight unless some one else bets me to it so looks like i will be running 90 spoke rear and 180 front
> *


get the rear done up to 180  :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

haha bike shops here charge 150 just to respoke bmx rims with like 28 spokes!!!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i wouldnt put 180 front and 90 back.. thats just me you should just buy a pair of rims with the same amount of spokes. i think it would look better. cuhz if you had 2 different rims ppl would say you just threw it together or you couldnt afford the other rim


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

i understand where ur coming from schwin73 but at that price its a bargain because pair of whitewalls are 50 bucks and 72 spoke wheels worth 120 a rim in in austrailia!! so still a good price and if look gay i run my bratz set bak on and use 180 as spare wheel


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

had a shitta of a last 2hours just had frame off working my last area when i steped backwards to grab the sand paper the wind picked up and frame fell over and the rear fender hit the concrete put nice chips in it and spilt the bog so just re puttied it all and then i come inside and someone bidded on my rims so now i can't buy it now!!!! but SHIT happens just always seems to be one after another


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

just get some 144s


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

LOL
I don't know if you've read my topic recently or not, same thing happened. Don't take your frame out in the wind!


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

yer sucks espically when i had just finished it!!!!!!!


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

i sanded all the stop putty of in the morning then i relaised more cracks had come out over night!!! what have i done wrong to much hardner???not enough 
the rest of bike is fine its is just the rear guard because its the only place that can flex i hope front guard doesn't do it aswell??? help muchly needed!!!


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

is it just from the hard wack it took because it wasn't there b4 that


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

heres my resolution!!!
striped it all bak









started boging hopefully by tommorow i be bak on track


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

ok heres today's effort just have to sand back the stop putty i just layed out at the bottom of guard and skirt in the morning,...and hit it with another coat of primer filler!!!!


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey guys just finished spraying the 2nd coat of primer filler im goin to completly mock the bike up and make sure everything goes together and no promblems then rub it back re primer the back section of bike again so the frame has had 2 coats of primer then lay out the black base coat lets hope i don't have another accedent lol


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

started mocking it together get some pics up 4 u's 2muz


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

picS!!!!


























wat u reckon!!!???

after all that work i don't regret a minute of it when i look at that


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey guys need ur help plz post 1 for the first picture or 2 for the second picture.....(tell me what way u think the gaurd looks best!!!! need help quickly im 50 50 and i need to get this thing mounted

number 1









number 2


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

im likin 2, but 1 flows with the rest of it


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

yer 10 out of 10 people i asked in family like 2 and i think there right now that i look at it more but i still like to know other peoples opinions


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

yeah number 2 goes with it well


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

NICE WORK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

#1


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks for the feedback guys i think im goin to go with number 2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

1


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

number 2 homie,look's nice your bike,soo great and clean,congratulations vato!


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

#2


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks for all the postive feedback means alot to me....i love everything about it lol just got the look and a awsum feeling to ride


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Seeee...remember I suggested a while back that you turn that fender around...looks way better. #2 for sure.


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hahha yer!


----------



## imtgw1a (Oct 30, 2006)

clean bike man, good job


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey guys got some litte extras ive been workin on heres some pics the rear light im goin to run 9v battery under seat and hide switch up there to and wire it up and same with the headlight goin to run 9v inside it and put switch at orginal power soure......these lights used to be set up to run off a dynomo  the front light still got to be mounted just sitting there atm


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

also goin to c if i can get a purple bulb that a 9v will run for the headlight and blue bulb for the rear because blue and red is surpose to make purple so we will see how we go


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

headlight is now mounted and im no longer running rear light thinking about flexible purple neon under seat.............tonight goin to get the front fender mounted


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

everything now is completly together


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i think if you turned the front fender the other way it would look alot better


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i think you should make the whole fork chain and make it more bent


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

all that matters is that i like it that's why i built it! i no im not the only one 2


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

for all u who have been following my build u would have known that at one stage i was building two bikes well the other bike know as the rat crusier didn't quite work out and today got preped for hi fill then a new lick of paint will follow heres the pics

preped for hi fill








sticker goin on the tank 








kolour









i have red rims from the rat theme but im just gonna put chrome rims with the whitewalls..WAT U THINK?


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey guys here is 2 photoshops of seat but neither of them really give it that extra touch im after lol.......anybody welling to help me out with designs it would be greatly apprecatied


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Apr 18 2007, 01:27 PM~7721421
> *everything now is completly together
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

im having today off skool planning on gettin stuck into all three of my builds i post pics at the end of the day of what i got done


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

ok heres the progress so far up to lunch time sanded rat crusier bak and re primered it and i sanded the area where i had to re do the rear fender from the accident and gave it another coat of primer now evil wayz has had 2 full coats of primer once thats sanded bak it ready for black base coat!!! after lunch im goin to work on my cleaning the welds on my chain parts

rat crusier is now spot puttied


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

paint it damn it!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

haha fine wine takes time buddy lol


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yes an those my words hahaha


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

decided just to keep the rat theme should be together late 2muz or monday after skool


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

NICE BUT GET A FORK DROP AND DROP THAT BITCH OPINON DONT GET TUCK ON THE SEAT GO WITH A CLEAN VINYL DESIGN TWISTED FORKS BIRD CAGE PEDALS ETC SHITS ALOT CHEAPER NOW THEN 8YRS AGO TAKE ADVANTAGE WEST WEST :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Apr 26 2007, 04:51 AM~7776492
> *hey guys here is 2 photoshops of seat but neither of them really give it that extra touch im after lol.......anybody welling to help me out with designs it would be greatly apprecatied
> 
> 
> ...


I would go with the exact color of the bike on the top and the lighter color on the pipping. The darker color on the side is a good color. If your going to ride the bike all the time then I would go with vinyl like LVdroe said. 

I would also try to throw in some curves or something into the chain parts cause right now they dont match the frame. Dont get me wrong, there custom but they dont complement the frame.


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

TRUE DAT :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

with the seat the dark colour on side just it doesn't have the extra touch im after its just to much purple but then i think the white side is to much im stuck in a rut!


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 29 2007, 02:25 AM~7791297
> *I would go with the exact color of the bike on the top and the lighter color on the pipping. The darker color on the side is a good color. If your going to ride the bike all the time then I would go with vinyl like LVdroe said.
> 
> I would also try to throw in some curves or something into the chain parts cause right now they dont match the frame. Dont get me wrong, there custom but they dont complement the frame.
> *


 with the custom parts i don't really like bikes thats like just like a heaps of metal fab and crazy shapes i just like to still have it look like handlebars  thats why i went with the chain


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

i like it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

helllla nice


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

nice when u going 2 paint the other 1


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hopefully be painted by end of may in depends on other people now


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

rat crusier is now DONE!!!! just got off from riding it ....definatly got the crusier feel  get pics up soon


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

no one in town can get a decent material for my seat so im building one and boging it up and goin to painting it  









starting to get better with a welder


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

got the left side all welded up and got the mount welded in just got to finish off capping the right side and underneath and then metal fab is done

wat u reckon??


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

whens it getting painted?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

atm its looking good for about two weeks i got the black base coat now i just got to wait on weather to fine up to spray it and i should have the speical clears for it in about two weeks


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)




----------



## low_hoe89 (Sep 9, 2006)

fuk yea bro looks sik as


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

got the right side capped off and i got sissy bar mounted still need to make some spacers to get the nut to bolt done square, just got to finish welding the front and finish smoothing out the rear then i can start bondoing it  

wat do u think?.. does it look like a seat in your eyes?


----------



## low_hoe89 (Sep 9, 2006)

hell yea man looks hell good :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

im sick of waiting for this thing to get painted!!!!!everytime i look at the frame in primer sitting there makes me just want to finish it but i can't so today all my parts r done and going to the chromers shortly will see how they come up as chain is a hard thing to make look good and to chrome... i've decided to paint the bike the same kolour as my first bike and the same colour my car will be....its a port wine burgandy colour i will lay that down and i would like to do some silver overlays but im not sure yet i just want to finish it and ride it!

kolour


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

still waiting to be painted havent been on in a while i dont know if i will actually finish it or it will just sit there for eva. latley im too busy working on my car


----------

